# USB keyboard, mouse question



## hitest (May 31, 2009)

Greetings!

I am not new to FreeBSD, but, I am new to using a USB keyboard and mouse. I've successfully loaded FreeBSD 7.2 on my main PC, a Pentium D, with 2 GB RAM. FreeBSD runs very fast on this unit.
When FreeBSD boots up my keyboard and mouse are working. I can type commands at the command prompt and my mouse pointer can be moved around. I used pkg_add to load xorg and KDE on the PC.
However, when I type KDM and load the graphical log-in screen for KDE, the log-in screen appears with good resolution (so part of xorg is configured properly I'm guessing), but, the mouse pointer freezes and I can not type in my password at the log-in screen.
I would prefer not to re-compile my kernel.
Here are my questions. Can I manually load support for my USB keyboard and mouse at the command prompt (before launching KDE) with something like kldload? Or can this issue be resolved by editing my xorg.conf file? I would appreciate any and all suggestions.
Thank you for any and all replies.

hitest


----------



## ale (May 31, 2009)

Are dbus and hald enabled?


----------



## hitest (May 31, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Are dbus and hald enabled?



Ah, thank you!  I will check on that. Thanks for the help


----------



## hitest (May 31, 2009)

ale,

Your help is greatly appreciated!  Your suggestions for modifying /etc/rc.conf worked!  Just fired up nano, made the changes, and all is well.
I've now got a ripping fast FreeBSD box.
Thanks, man! :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2009)

It is a sticky at the top of the X.Org forum ...


----------



## hitest (May 31, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> It is a sticky at the top of the X.Org forum ...



Thanks, man!  I didn't see that.  I appreciate the tip.


----------

